# K9 Advantix: Application questions / concerns / reviews?



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Finally, I got the K9 Advantix the other day ($74 for 4 tubes).
Q: Was that reasonable?

However, my main concern is my application. 
I followed the directions the best that I could, but I did notice a little on her top hair 'fur'. *I did pull apart the hair and apply TO THE SKIN AREA, but if a little gets onto her coat/mane will it be ok?*

I hope that I put enough on to work appropriately.
I'm just probably being paranoid, but *how do you apply this product and not get any onto the hair?*
Thank you so much!

PLEASE feel free to use this post to discuss any questions/concerns/or reviews about the Advantix.

I appreciate ANY help and feedback!
I need all that I can get.

How to apply Advantix:
How To Apply K9 Advantix to your dog


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Beautynut said:


> Finally, I got the K9 Advantix the other day ($74 for 4 tubes).
> Q: Was that reasonable?
> 
> However, my main concern is my application.
> ...


I really don't think there's a way to avoid fur contact lol. She will be fine and covered as long as you used the correct dosage (not for a smaller dog). I love advantix... I'm not sure about the pricing, but here's a site that my friend has been using for the last few years with no problem. I'm going to be purchasing from them for the first time later this month.

Advantix 55-over


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

NEELA,


> I really don't think there's a way to avoid fur contact lol. She will be fine and covered as long as you used the correct dosage (not for a smaller dog). I love advantix... I'm not sure about the pricing, but here's a site that my friend has been using for the last few years with no problem. I'm going to be purchasing from them for the first time later this month.
> 
> Advantix 55-over


LOL, Thank you.
Yes, I used the correct dosage- and that is the exact one that I got.

Please let me know how you like ordering from that site, and how much it was- in case I can get it cheaper.

I'm hoping the Advantix is as good as everyone says!
She really needs something powerful and good.

I appreciate your help and reply.


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I love advantix it works great for my one dog. My other dog unfortunatly has a reaction to it so he has to use something else.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you!

*Let me ask this:
Am I being unrealistic to think that it will kill and repell all fleas and ticks?
I saw one flea on her the other day (2 days after application), is that normal?*

Is she still going to possibly get fleas, but just not as many?

I was hoping this would keep ALL of them off and away!

Is that even possible?

Thank you, again!


----------



## pit4life (Apr 27, 2009)

I doubt theres anything out there that repels or keeps off every single flea out there but i guess its supposed to help, but to chime in i have actually hurd feeding your dog little bit of garlic or garlic powder in there food helps when the flea goes to bite, i guess they dont like it very much. idk i just hurd.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

I used to use Advantix, and there is no way to avoid fur contact. But if I remember correctly I think it take up to 72 hours for it to completely work. Also if you have other animals that are not on Advantix they will still have fleas. And sometimes they pick them up outside, or if there are fleas in the house. When Kai was on it he never had fleas, ever. Its a great product, I just don't use it anymore because Kai doesn't get fleas (not sure why, but he never has), I only used it when I had a roommate that had a cat who wasn't being treated. And I no longer live in the area, so I just keep him on heartguard. 

But nonetheless its a great product. As for price if you bought it at a PS then yes that's normal, sometimes you can find it cheaper online or on ebay-that's where I always got it from.


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

Here are some sites that have it for pretty cheap. I've ordered from the first two places and have never had any problems. The last place I don't know about, but they have good prices. 
BudgetPetCare-Pet Supplies and Medicines at Affordable Pirces!

K9 Advantix - Advantix for Dogs | VetShopOnline

Advantix


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

pit4life,
Thank you so much for the tip.
I really appreciate it.

Jenna23,
Wow, thank you greatly for the websites.
Those are really good prices.
Wow, I paid a lot for it now that I look at these prices.
I will definitely order from them next time.
Thank you!

*Update on the 1st application of Advantix: 1 week later*
It's been a week, and so far the results have been positive.
I have not noticed any additional fleas, and she has been outside running and playing a few times in the past week.
So far, so good, but I will keep posting updates as well.
(Just wish that I paid less for it, now.  )

I appreciate everyone's help!


----------



## Jenna23 (Jun 1, 2009)

No problem, glad to help. I'm still in college(= no money lol) so I have to look for alternatives and I always hated buying stuff at PS's b/c it was always so expensive.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

Trust me, I know the feeling.
Some places are just a rip off.

I can't thank you enough.


----------



## k9lovr (Jan 22, 2009)

Have always used advantix and never have had an issue. Love it, and def order it from a website, the box pet stores are a rip off. Good luck.


----------



## Beautynut (Sep 9, 2008)

k9lovr,
Thank you very much.


----------



## fleameds01 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re : K9 Advantix*

My dog got affected from flea last week...
I gave K9 Advantix to my dog.
Then dog get rid of from flea immediately...
Thanks for K9 Advantix!!!!!!!!!!

Flea Meds


----------

